# 3 RCHA and 1 & 2 SSM Bty RCA



## Hardrations (26 Apr 2009)

I just came across a video in You Tube about 3 RCHA advertising a site called http:\\3rdherd.com . I can't pull this site up on the internet. Any body know about it out there? The idea behind the site was to get former members of 3 RCHA into sharing memories. Incidentaly I have a movie clip of their first firing of the 155 SP's in CFB Shilo taken in 1977 Oct or Nov. 

I served an attachment from Jan 63 to Jan 69 with both 1 and 2 SSM Bty RCA. I got to attend the re-union in 1985 at CFB Trenton and haven't heard much more about the Bty since. Is there any one out there who knows of any site pertainging to this. It was a unique out fit and posting for any body in it Artillery or attached. They had most of the characters of the Royal Canadian Artillery as far as I could see. I know they have the launcher that sat out in a display gun park for years now at the RCA Museum being restored. It was Launcher AB for those who worked it. I have photo's of it.

In ref. to the movie clip of the 155 SP firing and the Honest John Rocket Launcher AB photo's. I'll be glad to pass them on to those who remember.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Apr 2009)

I saw two launches of the Honest John in Shilo. If I remember correctly, 2 SSM Bty fired the rockets in the summer of 1964, and the late spring of 1965. The whole base (and the schools??) was shut and were bused out to watch.
1SSM Bty was the enemy on 4CMBG FTX in Germany, fall of 1968. They rolled past our position (C/S 13 C, 2PPCLI) on their specialized vehicles firing Sterlings.


----------



## Hardrations (29 Apr 2009)

I was still with 2 SSM in the summer of 64. There would have been to firings of rockets. One in the spring on the base ranges in Shilo in the late spring and the next in the summer at the Wainwright concentration.

And in reference to them going by firing their Sterling's (SMG's) at your location. I can believe that. They were the craziest best bunch of guys you'd want to be stuck with. There was one incident with a 7.62 GPMG in the early summer of 65 when one of the 2 1/2 ton trucks carrying a launcher crew went through a  small German village. It was a soft gentle evening early sundown on a Sunday and the locals were returning from church and just generally enjoying the nice day with their family. WELL.... One lad in the truck grabs the GPMG with a belt of blanks in it  and lays it on the tailgate and fires  a long burst. There was sufficient dusk to make the flame from the BFA look and sound like the real thing. Well parents were grabbing their kids and hitting the ground (some experienced vets I assume) This didn't go over to well and the lad who fired it did 30 days in Happy Valley in Soest if I remember correctly. 

Some body mentioned to me once that the difference between the Air Borne and the SSM, was that they didn't get caught. I kind of tend to believe it.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Apr 2009)

The John Battery in 4 Brigade may have had a collection of characters, but it also had a well earned reputation as the best nuclear delivery unit in NATO. I had that opinion expressed to me on different occasions by foreign officers several years after 1 SSM Bty had been disbanded.

While I never served in the battery, I served with a number of officers and NCMs who had. One night in the 3 RCR FSCC on exercise in Norway circa 1974, I noticed that my signaller sported an HMCS Bonaventure tattoo. On questioning he told me that it was a byproduct of a drunken post-exercise weekend in Amsterdam that included the missile gunners meeting up with some sailors from Bonaventure. At some time, they all descended on a tattoo parlour and the gunners all got HMCS Bonaventure tats while the sailors forever after sported 1 SSM Bty RCA on their arms. (And my signaller retired as a CWO (Master Gunner).)


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 May 2009)

Hardrations. I will bow to your memory on the launches. Also when you said GPMG. I think you meant the .30 cal MG. I associate the GPMG to the 7.62. Maybe just me though.
We had a former BSM, who commissioned, as our SSO in Man/Lkd Mil Dist HQ. He was married to a twin sister. The other sister was married to an Arty CWO.


----------



## Hardrations (3 May 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> The John Battery in 4 Brigade may have had a collection of characters, but it also had a well earned reputation as the best nuclear delivery unit in NATO. I had that opinion expressed to me on different occasions by foreign officers several years after 1 SSM Bty had been disbanded.
> 
> ).)


You are dead on Old Sweat. That was often told to us when we were still an active unit. The unit was known for getting it's rocket into the designated spot (not area but spot) for it's air burst explosion. Also the people who handled the wreckers and cranes ( looked similar but different lift loads), the drivers of the launchers and long wheel base vehicles were exceptionally talented. Incidentally did you know that it was the SSM Bty that started the wearing of the different regimental neck scarves One of our officers discovered that the in the British army in the days of the Congreve rocket the Congreve units were allowed to wear a black scarf. If I remember correctly we were in Sennelager in 67 when they were distributed to us and had been made up by the wives of the unit. After that every one else got in on the act. And in reference to the Bonnie and the tattoos I believe the Bonnie was over for the christening of  HMCS Okanagan , at Chatham Dockyard, Chatham, England and launched on 17 September 1966. I was up in Rochester-Chatam  seeing friends and wondered why all the Canadian flags were flying. I soon found out. Then I remember the fella's coming back from the Dam and mentioning about running into the Bonnie fella's. I also ran into Bonnie crew at the Union Jack Club in London then later in Chatham. I think the tat's were all done at Tatoo Peter's establishment.


----------



## Sidney R (14 Jul 2010)

I was a member of 1 & 2 SSM Bty. went to Germany in 1964 and was part of the best unit ever formed. I was in Amsterdam on the weekend in 1969 that was mentioned about the tattoos. It was my brother he was on the Bonaventure which was tied up in Rotterdam and he some how through some relay efforts of the MP's made it to Fort Qu'Appelle. I had already got a phone call informing me that one of my relations was on the way and not to leave camp. I waited for a few hours no one showed up so i went to the mess and who should i spy when i went through the door but one lone sailor surrounded by all my Army pals and having a great time of it. The next day we proceeded by Rail to return him to his ship in  Rotterdam via  Amsterdam  It was a weekend i will never forget. my Brother still proudly shows his 1SSM Bty RCA tattooed on his forearm, and i still have the RCN Tattoo on my shoulder.


----------



## OLD COOK (19 Oct 2011)

Though I was never a member of the RCHA, I was a cook for 2SSM from it,s beginning in Piction till end ending in Shilo . During 1962 & 1963 I took some movies of 2SSM in Action. The 1962 shots show the unit leaving Piction for Shilo along with a few shots on the way. The 1963 shots shots were taken on the way to Wainright & at Wainright during the annual firepower demonstration. The Wainright portion has aerial shots taken from an l-19, the launching of a rocket, & a quick shot of a duce & a half pulling a 109. The movies show their age, & after editing will be sent to the museum in Shilo.
I had a great time feeding all the people who passed through 2SSM & will always remember them fondly.


----------



## Hardrations (13 Aug 2012)

Ahh the SSM Btys. There'll never be a unit like they were. Out standingly effiecient, high moral and just some of the craziest people around. For many of those who served in them and have passed on, my memories of you shine bright.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Aug 2012)

OLD COOK said:
			
		

> Though I was never a member of the RCHA, I was a cook for 2SSM from it,s beginning in Piction till end ending in Shilo . During 1962 & 1963 I took some movies of 2SSM in Action. The 1962 shots show the unit leaving Piction for Shilo along with a few shots on the way. The 1963 shots shots were taken on the way to Wainright & at Wainright during the annual firepower demonstration. The Wainright portion has aerial shots taken from an l-19, the launching of a rocket, & a quick shot of a duce & a half pulling a 109. The movies show their age, & after editing will be sent to the museum in Shilo.
> I had a great time feeding all the people who passed through 2SSM & will always remember them fondly.



I hope you can get that footage copied and donate a set to the museums, unless you have already done so. Uploading a bit on youtube would be great.


----------



## sonofSSMvet (5 Oct 2012)

Hi to all, was happy to see recent date on this thread and thought it a good idea to register in the hopes of connecting with anyone who may remember my dad. He is not on a computer though so I will relay any greetings or questions.
My dad is James W. Griffith and was 1SSM Bty., Picton, USA, Shilo, Germany
he met my mother there and I was born in Hemer, 1963.
He has not been able to attend any recent Ontario Artillery reunions as he is in poor health and cannot drive far.
Finding this site came while looking for any reference to 1SSM through google and this was new since the last time i looked.
hope to hear some responses, Jim


----------



## GunnerGleadall (7 Oct 2012)

Hi:

I also servered in the 3rd RCHA, but only from 1967-1969.  At that time, I was a Gunner in "G" Battery, and stationed at CFB, Fort Osborne Barracks, Winnipeg, Manitoba.

Just a suggestion, if that site is nonexistent, than why don't you take over from where they left off an re-initiate the same idea in a different site.  Personally, I would really appreciate someone setting up a site to contact other Gunners.  All the best if you choose that path.

Gunner Gleadall


----------



## SYDNEY (21 Nov 2012)

Hi Jim (son of SMS vet)
My name is Sydney Vass and I served with 1 SSM from its  training phase in Picton until 1965 when I was posted back to Canada.
I did some partying with a Jim Griffth  with Red hair and I think came from Hamilton.
Yes we did some unusual things and had a lot of fun regardless or perhaps because of the circumstances.
Glad to hear there are some still left from that outfit.

Have him write if he remembers 
 Cheers


----------

